# Area around Nerja/Frigiliana/Arenas



## Cooliobab2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello
We are thinking of renting around the above area for a year or two. 

I would be grateful for all input regarding these areas?

We are at present in Portugal and have lived here for 10 years however we think it’s time for a change. 

Has anyone any ideas on long term rentals? We have 3 cats so would like to be out a bit from the towns.

Also, and dare I ask, is there a problem with dogs barking through the nights. We have an enormous problem with stray dogs and barking throughout the night. We have been to Seville and had a good nights sleep and wondered if Spain was more “civilised”!

Thanks


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah yes, the absence of barking dogs, that generally accepted measure of a civilised country.

No. Spain is full of them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cooliobab2009 said:


> Also, and dare I ask, is there a problem with dogs barking through the nights. We have an enormous problem with stray dogs and barking throughout the night. We have been to Seville and had a good nights sleep and wondered if Spain was more “civilised”!
> 
> Thanks


Pretty much a general problem in Spain too, except perhaps in areas where there are a lot of flats and dogs are inside most of the time. Cats cause their share of the problem too it has to be said. The cats next door make my dog go beserk when they waltz through our garden or occasionally stop for a loll in the sun, cheeky buffers!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Pretty much a general problem in Spain too, except perhaps in areas where there are a lot of flats and dogs are inside most of the time. Cats cause their share of the problem too it has to be said. The cats next door make my dog go beserk when they waltz through our garden or occasionally stop for a loll in the sun, cheeky buffers!


They hop from the top of the wall around our patio and land in one of the plant troughs, upsetting everything and setting our dogs barking.


----------



## Cooliobab2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
I would appreciate some positive feedback about the area I have written about above. This is a country area and not a town or built up area?

I am more worried that dogs bark continually because they are left for hours and hours on balconies, tied up and left to guard chickens, pigs and anything else? Not those that are controlled. Also dogs left to roam the streets as they are abandoned, is this a problem? 

I am asking about the Frigiliana area and those stated above.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Of the 3 areas you have mentioned, I live closest to Arenas but in the centre of Vélez-Málaga, the large town nearby. Arenas itself is a small village and you would probably need to drive to Vélez or Torre del Mar (the nearest coastal resort) for most of your shopping, etc. needs. Rentals are likely to be the cheapest of the 3 areas you specify because it is less of a tourist area.

Nerja of course is a large, thriving tourist town which stays quite busy all year round and if you live on the outskirts finding parking when you need to drive into town for shopping or entertainment can be quite a problem, especially in the high tourist season from June to September. Rentals will probably be the most expensive here.

Frigiliana is a very pretty village, much visited by tourists and quieter in the evenings than it is during the day because many visitors are just day trippers. There are smaller shops in the village and a weekly outdoor market but you would need to go to Nerja for larger supermarkets.

To get an idea of what kind of properties are available and prices, you could try a site like www.enalquiler.com. I don't know how receptive landlords would be to letting to tenants with 3 cats, but I know we have some forum members who do let out properties so perhaps they will let you have their thoughts on that.

If you want to live in a more rural area on the outskirts of any of these places, encountering barking dogs could well be a problem because owners of fincas who only visit during the day or at weekends often leave them tied up to guard the property whilst they are not there. I would not say that stray dogs roaming the streets are a huge problem in any of these areas, although it has to be said that some Spanish owners let their dogs out into the street in the morning and don't take them back in until night time, and don't bother about clearing up after them - although things are getting better in that regard.


----------



## Cooliobab2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you Lynn


----------



## Cooliobab2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lynn
I would like to get in touch with Thrax on the Andalucia site. I cannot do this as yet. 

We are coming over to Spain for a brief visit Tuesday and Wednesday this week coming. I am in touch with agents that Thrax does not approve of as of course after living somewhere for so long one knows the ins and outs and those not to bother with.

We do not have long to make a decision and I noted you are a friend on the Andalucia site, can you help me?

Thank you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Cooliobab2009 said:


> Lynn
> I would like to get in touch with Thrax on the Andalucia site. I cannot do this as yet.
> 
> We are coming over to Spain for a brief visit Tuesday and Wednesday this week coming. I am in touch with agents that Thrax does not approve of as of course after living somewhere for so long one knows the ins and outs and those not to bother with.
> ...


Many people know have bought and sold through Essential Properties (including me, I sold my old house via them last year) and nobody has ever reported any problems. Their office is in Calle Princesa, Torre del Mar, and they cover all the areas you are interested in.

PS Sorry, a look at their website says they currently have no rental properties available in those areas. It is a very bad time of year to be looking for one, I'm afraid, at the height of the holiday season, and I have seen reports from several people since the start of this year that long term rental properties have got difficult to find. www.buyahomespain also based in Torre del Mar are decent agents too, but a look at their website shows they have one finca available for long term rental near Frigiliana but it is €1,000 per month, only one property in Nerja and none at all in Arenas.


----------

